# industries backordered



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok guys, ive been trying to buy the structures needed for my layout and ive been looking around for certain items for over a couple months now and i keep having no luck..

At first since my layout is loosly based on the escanaba & lake superior rr/ canadian national rr located up here in upper michigan i at first wanted to do a paper mill since thete is 3 of them located all within say 30 miles of my house.
I constantly see pulp wood flats and center beams going by my house, so i figured that would be cool to have on my layout.

I cant find a kraft mill and warehouse to save my life. All i can find are boiler houses and small things related to a mill. What good does that do for me? So that puts me at a stop with my layout and im trying to place scenery and build up my layout.

So after getting discouraged about the mill being on backorder for ever and there is no known tba ship date, i figured how bout a saw mill instead to go along with my lumber yard.. yep no saw mill anywhere, the walthers saw mill is what i like same problem still on backorder and no known shipping date... 

So after getting frustrated, i figured i can do a mine since we have a few around these parts, but most are open pit mines. Besides the point, i cant find the walthers mine because its on backorder of course... with no known shipping date to suppliers


What would you guys do. I know im going to be working on my layout for a long time, its not like it would be done next week but i wanted to get a big industry on my layout, i got my mains done for now until i expand my layout later. Its hard to work on scenery when i dont have my structures in place only but a few buildings not serviced by rail.

Im some what impatient so ive been looking for something else to model like maybe a brewery or something else. I could be waiting 6 months or longer for those other structures to get off backorder.


Ive got a few things im working on like a river or 2 or a smaller creek. And im working on making lift-out scenery for my hidden staging..


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a thought,How about getting some pictures and materials and setting down at the kitchen table and making something yourself.You will never know what you can do until you try.If it is a sucess,you will have the product and the satisfaction that you did it yourself.(Nothing against walthers or any other model co.)


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

your right, ive been tinkering with the idea of doing that, actually scott gave me a good idea for doing the paper mill area, i basically could just make flats of certain buildings and where the door way would be of say the warehouse the cars would be going thru the door into my scenic divider and on the other side of divider i could make a hill or slight mountain to hide the cars going into the buildings... thanks scott for that idea there actually is a video of this same idea on youtube of a paper mill with just a few spur tracks and a backdrop of a mill


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see all that you are asking for on e bay?

Even a couple of Walthers.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty sure I saw some of the structures you're looking for at Merri-Seven trains here in the Detroit area. Give them a call, they may ship.


----------

